# Question on insurance.



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm wondering what peoples' experiences have been with insuring the GTO. On average, is it cheaper than say, an F-body? or a Mustang? It's a larger car with standard TCS, so it it still considered a "midsize sports car"?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> I'm wondering what peoples' experiences have been with insuring the GTO. On average, is it cheaper than say, an F-body? or a Mustang? It's a larger car with standard TCS, so it it still considered a "midsize sports car"?


My insurance went down...I traded in a 2003 Mercedes E320 for my GTO and my insurance dropped $60 a month...


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> I'm wondering what peoples' experiences have been with insuring the GTO. On average, is it cheaper than say, an F-body? or a Mustang? It's a larger car with standard TCS, so it it still considered a "midsize sports car"?


Most premiums are based on age and record of policy holder. The GTO , considering the HP rating, may be a little bit more than a Minivan. But initially its going to depend on amount of claims made in the past and on moving violations you were convicted on.


----------



## SoGaGTO (Feb 11, 2006)

When I was shopping for a new car I got insurance quotes on the '05 Mustang GT and the '05 GTO. To my suprise the GTO was a good bit cheaper.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

I was pleasantly surprised with the cost to insure a GTO. Not much difference from my 02 Yukon Denali, or the Volvo 850 Turbo I replaced with the GTO. My wife's new 06 Pacifica Limited is actually a bit more expensive to insure. Does not compute??? The Pacifica has airbags out the wazzoo and top notch crash test results.

Of course I'm 49 yrs old with a good driving record.

I would imagine a 25 yr old male might have quite different (higher) rates.


----------



## Starrbuck (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a 38 year old male, went from a '99 Pontiac Firehawk to the '05 GTO and the insurance was virtually the same.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

42 male. Traded a '96 Mustang GT, insurance rose $60/yr, about 10%


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

29 year old male. I traded in a 4cyl Mitsubishi Galant and my insurance rose $30 a year.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I was told by my insurance agent that GTO is lower cost to insure than the mustang...she said that she thinks it's because people that choose the GTO VS. other makes are obviously more intelligent and therefore get a lower rate :lol: HA! HA!...just could not resist that one! But still think the more intelligent choice part is true :cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

39yr old male. Went from an 02 C5 Z06 to the GTO. Insurance rose about $30yr. Went to a C6 and it went down $4yr. Got a quote on a 05 Mustang when I was GTO shopping. It was about a $100 every 6 months more.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> 39yr old male. Went from an 02 C5 Z06 to the GTO. Insurance rose about $30yr. Went to a C6 and it went down $4yr. Got a quote on a 05 Mustang when I was GTO shopping. It was about a $100 every 6 months more.


shame on you for considering the Mustang...........LOL


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm this is some interesting info. Thanks guys 


weird how the mustang is more expensive than everything else.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

59 yearld male. Good driving record, praises to Passport/Bell. Went from a 350Z to a GTO, went down $150 every six months


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

I payed off insurance with a lump sum of $2400 for 6 months I'm 18 Clean record until I got the GTO.

Question I have to renew my policy soon and I've yet to pay 2 tickets (1 90MPH and the other 160MPH $350 each but no jail time, "US Army Infantryman" so they gave me a break because of my military background) they are about 2 months old and I'll have the funds on the 9th Of this month. 

I could fight one in court because the cop said his laser was malfunctioning and he estimated me at 130MPH so technically my speed wasn't properly recorded on the ticket.

So Should I fight them in court or cough up the dough and avoid the headache and take a drivers safety class and pay the ticket? This is my first time getting a ticket so I need some guidance.:willy:


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

Noraku_6.0L said:


> I payed off insurance with a lump sum of $2400 for 6 months I'm 18 Clean record until I got the GTO.
> 
> Question I have to renew my policy soon and I've yet to pay 2 tickets (1 90MPH and the other 160MPH $350 each but no jail time, "US Army Infantryman" so they gave me a break because of my military background) they are about 2 months old and I'll have the funds on the 9th Of this month.
> 
> ...


Holy SH!T! $2,400 for 6 months? Are you friggin nuts? My car payments don't add up to $2400 for 6 months, much less my insurance. OK, so my car payments are a little more. But that is insane. I think I pay like $350 / 6 months... And I have 6 points on my record. I even got the nasty-gram from the state letting me know that I'm on thin ice... 

More power to you if money's no object....


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I switched from Allstate to Esurance and went from 2K every 6 months, to 1.1K every six months. Of course that's full coverage on TWO vehicles!


----------



## MAXAMOOSE (Mar 2, 2006)

I Will Be Replacing A 00 4 Runner 4wd With The Gto In About Two Weeks And Ins Agent Said Ins. Will Go Up About 240.00 Per Year To Just About 1k Yearly


----------



## gage (Mar 2, 2006)

I have yet to buy the GTO, but seriously looking at getting data together.

I am 21 year old male, with 1 speeding ticket (78/65) so close to 3 years ago that by the time i get the car ill be clean.

In january I was looking at the Nissan Titan, and I quoted the GTO this weekend and my 6 mo premium was $300 less than the Titan. I gave a SEG to my girlfriend and family members on that one when everyone started questioning 'outrageous insurance rates'


----------



## gtoh (Dec 9, 2005)

I pay $800 a YEAR for my 05 with Progressive, thats with good coverage, 200 deductables etc. I'm 23, clean record. Don't ask me how but before that I was paying 1200 a year on a 4cyl Toyota Corrolla and 1000 on a 98 Grand Prix GTP. Apparently by the great wisdom of insurance companies they dropped the price $400 bucks going from 128 horsepower to 400! haha go figure but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

gtoh said:


> I pay $800 a YEAR for my 05 with Progressive, thats with good coverage, 200 deductables etc. I'm 23, clean record. Don't ask me how but before that I was paying 1200 a year on a 4cyl Toyota Corrolla and 1000 on a 98 Grand Prix GTP. Apparently by the great wisdom of insurance companies they dropped the price $400 bucks going from 128 horsepower to 400! haha go figure but I'm not complaining.


Do you have perfect credit or something? I know they now use your credit score to base your rates.


----------



## gtoh (Dec 9, 2005)

Well my credit is as good as I guess it can be for 23, granted I have two cars on my policy, the other is an 06 Pontiac G6, which they charge me $1000 on the year for, 200 more than the GTO. I honestly have no idea where they get there formulas from determining prices


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Justice said:


> Do you have perfect credit or something? I know they now use your credit score to base your rates.



That must be how I got my insurance because my driving record scares me.

I was worried I might not even get insurance without going through the state. But when I called I was quoted a nice low number and it was because of the insurance rating of the anti-theft system...or so I am told.


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

We went from a 2004 Monte Carlo SS to our 2005 GTO and our insurance went down 62.00 a year. I noticed the GTO was listed as an economy car, so that probably has something to do with it. It could be the insurance companies don't realize what the GTO is. :confused I am certainly not complaining, though. :cool


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Trukcrazy said:


> I noticed the GTO was listed as an economy car, so that probably has something to do with it. :cool


It definitely is an economy car..... I think it is very economical for a car that has these specifications and performance but cost half as much as a 645.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Friends, remember the roots of the GTO, Holden.......Time may change that attitude. Hope not.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Trukcrazy said:


> We went from a 2004 Monte Carlo SS to our 2005 GTO and our insurance went down 62.00 a year. I noticed the GTO was listed as an economy car, so that probably has something to do with it. It could be the insurance companies don't realize what the GTO is. :confused I am certainly not complaining, though. :cool


oh snap. That's the info i was looking for. What insurance do you use if you don't mind me asking, or is this a universal classification?


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> oh snap. That's the info i was looking for. What insurance do you use if you don't mind me asking, or is this a universal classification?


The EPA classifies the GTO as a "Compact" car because it only seats four passengers.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> I was told by my insurance agent that GTO is lower cost to insure than the mustang...she said that she thinks it's because people that choose the GTO VS. other makes are obviously more intelligent and therefore get a lower rate :lol: HA! HA!...just could not resist that one! But still think the more intelligent choice part is true :cheers


:agree :cheers :lol:


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> oh snap. That's the info i was looking for. What insurance do you use if you don't mind me asking, or is this a universal classification?


We use AIG right now. We used to have Nationwide and before that Progressive.
http://www.aig.com/gateway/home


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

You can get a free online quote from esurance as well. I was shocked when I saw my quote that cut my rates almost literally in half!


----------



## Trukcrazy (Feb 16, 2006)

Justice said:


> You can get a free online quote from esurance as well. I was shocked when I saw my quote that cut my rates almost literally in half!


I may try that myself just to see if it will go down anymore. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone ever made a claim with esurance? They seem a little new to be trustworthy.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm 21 and pay $260 a month for my insurance. When I bought the car, i was looking for a V8, m6 coupe. I called and got a quote on an F-bod car and the GTO and I was shocked. The F-bod car was at $500 a month for me (2 speeding tickets and 1 small fender bender {$650 in damage}) I was also told that the vette would have been cheaper. They base thier quotes on the amount of claims they get on that particular car per year. Since Vette drivers are usually older and dont drive it everywhere, the rate was lower. Since so many F-bods are out there, they have claims up the wazoo. Since they have limited number of Goats,they dont have too many claims to date.They also look at your driving record, and your age, where you live,the color of your car,but more importantly, the PROBABILITY of you having an accident or having the vehicle stolen. If you have gone so long without an accident, you are destined to have one soon. I think they said every 6 years you will have some type of accident (statistically speaking).Also if you have LOJACK, your rate will be lower and if your car "sleeps" in the garage. How true that may be is balogne. Now just keep in mind that they use stats to come to the figures for you,so it will differ from everyone else.
:willy:


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

greaser32002 said:


> Also if you have LOJACK, your rate will be lower and if your car "sleeps" in the garage. How true that may be is balogne. Now just keep in mind that they use stats to come to the figures for you,so it will differ from everyone else.
> :willy:


Greaser32002 is right...I have one additional comment to add though when it comes to LoJack....with LoJack, it all depends on you state when it comes to insurance discounts...the way LoJack works, it's a tracking device that the police use and not all police departments have the equipment to track your vehicle with LoJack...take for example, if you live in the state of Georgia, you will not receive a discount because you have LoJack on your car because the police do not have the equipment to track your vehicle; however, if you live in Florida, you do depending on your insurance company...

Hopefully that helps you out!


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I had lojack on my camaro, only time it ever was used was after my car was totaled and being taken to a scrap heap.


----------

